# Corys are going crazy



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought 2 albino corys to go into my 5 gallon tank with my Halfmoon. They have not stopped moving since I put them in there. They are constantly jetting back and forth and up and down. The only time they seem to calm down is when I crumble up some flake food and put it in the tank, Then they sift around the sand until its mostly gone and go back to jetting around.

At first I thought it might be the water conditions but other than a little hard, I believe its in their preferred parameters. My next guess would be they just need more space. I'm getting a 35 gallon in a few weeks and will probably be moving them to that once its cycled.

Is there any other reason why they would be going so balistic. I wouldn't worry to much if it didn't seem to be bothering my betta. He acts afraid of the corys. I've been considering moving him to a 1 gallon until I can get the corys a new home.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Cories in general are very active, especially albinos. I have 2 Peppered Cories in my 5.5 gallon tank because they are getting quarantined, but I wouldn't say they're crazy. Your's are probably just a little stressed and trying to get a grasp on their new surroundings.


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, my dad has about 10 in his 90 gallon, and I know they are very active fish. Thats actually why I like them so much. They were just concerning me because my Dads typically stay to the bottom. These are going everywhere. I'm just a little concerned about Sir Reginald, My half moon.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

They are going everywhere because they are cramped in such a small tank. 20 gallon long minimum is recommend for Albinos.


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, That was my concern. Hopefully they will like the new 35 Hex...


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

They will! Once you get the 35 up and running, I'd add 6 more cories to your bunch. They like to be in groups 6+


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

My dwarf cories never stop moving unless they're sleeping.. during the day they are always on the go


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I lost all 6 of my albino corys when I started introducing female bettas into the 29-gal cycled tank. I used the corys as fish-in cyclers, and they were normal, active fish. After about 6 girls, they went ballistic! They swam randomly, frantically, up and down rather than across the bottom as they usually do. Then, over the course of 3 days, each day, 2 died suddenly- like a heart attack!

I want more corys. I tore down that tank 100% after I lost a betta; then all the snails died. EVERYTHING got tossed (except fish) & I have built it back up. It sits here now; lit, cycled, heated, filtered with only plants and cherry shrimp. I'm terrified to stock it again. The remaining girls are in my 10-gal "hospital tank", and have been for 5 weeks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i have 5 smallllllll albinos... the craziness is normal healthy behaviour 
note: their stay is temporary ^___^ (and water tested )

swimming
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...FA1118AA-144-00000008BFAD83D0_zps382d7aea.mp4

feeding
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...9A27C99-1577-0000014D185B9A21_zps66835383.mp4


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

They seem to have calmed down a little. Still very active though. I think Sir Reginald has gotten used to them too. He seems happier. Can't wait to get my 35.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

My albinos spend all day glass surfing in the back at about all levels.
My dwarfs spend all day swimming mid level checking everyone out.
And my peppered spend all day scooting around the bottom. LOL
My albinos are by far the most active in my tanks though.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

DizzyD said:


> They seem to have calmed down a little. Still very active though. I think Sir Reginald has gotten used to them too. He seems happier. Can't wait to get my 35.


What is happening now? Since I lost my corys, I'm anxious to know...


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Xaltd1 said:


> What is happening now? Since I lost my corys, I'm anxious to know...


They are doing fine. I'm still waiting on a larger tank but They seem to be less crazy in the 5 gallon for now. I have 2 sorces for a free tank, I'm just waiting on which ever comes first. One is a 29 gallon and the other is a 35 gallon hex.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd try and get both ;0) !!!!!
As a 29 gal owner, it's great b/c it allows more horizontal swimming that corys would need than a hex would, I think; I don't know the horizontal dimentions of the 39, but how great would that be!!! You could have a 20+ betta sorority!!!
I'm trying oto catfish- I bought 5 yesterday. So far all are alive in a hosptial tank. I'm waiting before introducing them to "the girls".


----------

